
Astonishing Twitter Thread with Tim Gowers - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/LongTimGowersThread.svg
======
ColinWright
It started with someone claiming they had proved that Euler's constant, gamma,
is irrational.

Here's a graphic outlining the thread:
[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/LongTimGowersThread.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/Chitter/LongTimGowersThread.png)

The link submitted contains the content, and the nodes are clickable to go to
the actual tweet.

